# Finally back (critter photos, non-Hav)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

After a nice long vacation, it is good to be able to peek back in here and say hello! I have a lot of topics to catch up on reading, but that will take a few days.

We took Keepsake with us and she went to her new family on the first day. She's my first baby to live with a family out of state. Fortunately for us, we'll get a lot of regular updates and will see her as she grows up because she's living with my in-laws. They've always tried to kidnap Tinky and now they have the one puppy that looks & acts the most like her mother. Oh, she's going to be soooo spoiled!

All of our other dogs had little vacations of their own and are back into our routine again, kicking back and napping as I write. McIntosh hung out with Lisa, MeMe and her girls and seems have enjoyed himself thoroughly. Mousse had a blast hanging out with Jane and her human & Hav crew. Oh, these two boys had a slice of heaven with their vacation visits!

Speaking of Mousse (er, Moose), we took hundreds of photos on our trip and I was able to upload a small assortment of animals we saw in Yellowstone while there. Several forum members already checked them out while we were on the road, but I wanted to share them with you here as well. Here's the link to our Yellowstone Critters - http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=4367&l=fc4f0&id=1132291617.

Yes, the moose was our favorite creature by far. We drove past the lake where we hoped to see him several times, and finally lucked out with him having a late lunch. We got out of the car and sat right next to the lake for about 45 minutes just watching his magnificence. After that time, we saw a little movement coming out of the forest and sneaking around the reeds on the back side of the lake and a large crane sounded out an alarm that there was a coyote approaching and another came out of hiding. The moose started swimming across the lake towards us and people began to scatter quickly as he approached the bank on our side. He finally emerged, looked back a couple of times to see where the coyotes where and disappeared into the woods next to us. You wouldn't think that such a large animal would be afraid of coyotes, but he didn't want to risk it.

Anyway, it was a very enjoyable, relaxing trip, but it's good to be able to get back here and post again. Howdy!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Welcome back Kimberly you were missed. Sounds like you had a great time and you sooo needed it. I will go check out the pics in a few minutes. Wish I lived closer so I could have been a puppy sitter. Oh well I will just have to settly for future pics of your handsome Mousse. *


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the photos! They remind me of all our trips as a family when I was little. I loved the moose too~they have a quiet dignity.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Vacations are wonderful but it's always nice to be back home also. We love Yellowstone and have been several times. My favorite time is in the winter when the snow is so deep and we ride snowmobiles for days. At times we have to stop and let critters cross in front of us -- a little scary but fantastic!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome back Kimberly!
Ryan


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome back, and I'm glad you had such a wonderful vacation! Love the pictures, but what's the story with that *HUGE* bison in back of the pick-up?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OH! Does it not let you view the comments when I link to the album that way? You may need a Facebook account to see the comments. 

I titled that photo as "Poachers!" and commented that we had the license plate of the guys taking the bison from the park. Melissa said it had to be a joke and I did post later that it wasn't real. I am guessing someone bought it from one of the shops to take home or they may have been moving it from one building in the park to another. A real buffalo wouldn't fit in the back of a pickup truck, and it sure wouldn't be standing if it was dead. LOL!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh how wonderful, sounds like you had an amazing time Kimberly. Your critter pictures are great! 

What? Jane got to keep Mousse???? JANE!!!! Pictures PLEASE!!! I want to see mousse with lincoln and scout!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> OH! Does it not let you view the comments when I link to the album that way? You may need a Facebook account to see the comments.
> 
> I titled that photo as "Poachers!" and commented that we had the license plate of the guys taking the bison from the park. Melissa said it had to be a joke and I did post later that it wasn't real. I am guessing someone bought it from one of the shops to take home or they may have been moving it from one building in the park to another. A real buffalo wouldn't fit in the back of a pickup truck, and it sure wouldn't be standing if it was dead. LOL!


O.K. Yes, I did read the caption, but knew it couldn't be real or it would have kicked the heck out of that pick-up. I just couldn't figure out exactly what was going on. Thanks for the explanation! :biggrin1:


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Loved the pictures! It makes me want to head there for vacation! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pictures Kimberly! I kept thinking we'd see some black bear "up north" with the kids...all food must be kept in "bear boxes" in the campsite, and the garbage cans all have bear proof locks.

Thankfully, we didn't see any bear, although the kids would have probably liked to...we did get to hear timber wolves howling one night. Posh didn't make a peep. She's my "perfect" pup.

Welcome back!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome back Kimberly! I'm so glad you had a wonderful, relaxing vacation. Thanks for sharing your pictures of all the critters. We went to Yellowstone about 12 years ago and just loved it. Seeing your pictures makes me want to go back again!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say a quick welcome back, I just stopped at home to bring the boys back and feed them some dinner then I am off back to a party. I loved the pictures you put on facebook and cant wait to sit down and check out the rest.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back Kimberly.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome back to the forum Kimberly, you've been missed!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back! I'll have to go check out the pictures now!!! I was hoping you were just on vacation and everyone was ok. With all the fires etc. you just never know. 

I wish I was closer too so I could puppy sit :hug: Neat to read Lisa and Jane got to!

My husband and I drove to Yellowstone when I was 17.....we had a great time and we also seen moose! Old Faithful was my favorite thing!


----------

